# A/D/S RCA Jack Question



## nates (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone found a suitable replacement for the A/D/S 4x1 RCA jack (PCB mounted, Right angle)? I've looked all over. Obviously ADS is gone, switchcraft appears to have a 2x1 with the proper screw mounting holes for the faceplate of the amp that could be used as a pair in place of the 4x1, but the solder legs are oriented wrong. Compare my pic of the original to the drawing at this link

www.switchcraft.com/Drawings/pjras2x1s__x_series_cd.pdf

Any help would be appreicated. 

Mods if this is the wrong section for this please move it.

Thanks


----------



## nates (Apr 22, 2013)

Any help would really be appreciated!


----------

